# Tb 500. Should we be careful?



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

I see a lot of people talking about taking this for injury or part of anti aging. I don't doubt this stuff works however i've seen some articles (20013654) about abnormal growth of teeth and also vascular endothelial growth? Ok before some of you get a [email protected] on thinking this will make you super vascular there are a lot of bads things that this can cause namely tumors growth (if you have them to start with) and even more worrying eye damage as well as other things im not aware of...

Im not saying dont take this. But there is a reason people are injecting this into race horses. They dont care so much about the future health of their horses i guess.

Just be careful with what and how much you take of something. Always research research research.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Has there been any tests on Tb-500 on Humans for side effects etc? Or are we basing the sides off what doesn't happen to horse's wont happen to us?

I still can't even find basic information on TB-500 such as its half-life etc, it just shows how little we know about the drug, so I agree with you.

But steroids, peptides and hgh can all increase the size and growth of tumors and cancers etc. Its all a potential risk


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

@Pscarbs

he would know best imo, i dont know much about TB500...but do want to try it.

But in reality taking anything or trying it is a risk isnt it?


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> But in reality taking anything or trying it is a risk isnt it?


You're absolutely right i just worry there are just too many people out there that google "tb500 muscle" or whatever then steam roll head first into injecting 5mg a week. Who even came up with that dosage? I can't find good information on google about this peptide. All those other peptides have good solid info floating around in part thanks to pscarbs taking the time to give detail replies to a lot of questions people ask on here..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

There is a risk when you eat a donut or drink a can of soda diabetes is the number one health issue the UK has as well as the US so where as I agree everything we use has a risk attached but so does the food we eat and do not think about it, look up NSAID's and the amount of deaths they cause and think about that the next time you pop a ibrufen for a headache or sore muscle..........

Very few things are safe but we still do them, there has been many studies into peptides more than many think


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> There is a risk when you eat a donut or drink a can of soda diabetes is the number one health issue the UK has as well as the US so where as I agree everything we use has a risk attached but so does the food we eat and do not think about it, look up NSAID's and the amount of deaths they cause and think about that the next time you pop a ibrufen for a headache or sore muscle..........
> 
> Very few things are safe but we still do them, there has been many studies into peptides more than many think


NSAIDs and painkiller addiction can be life threatening if you abuse them.

Just out of curiosity do you know what the half-life is for tb-500?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> NSAIDs and painkiller addiction can be life threatening if you abuse them.
> 
> Just out of curiosity do you know what the half-life is for tb-500?


as everything is life threatening if abused......


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> as everything is life threatening if abused......


Especially if you don't know alot about the said product to begin with..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SSJay said:


> Especially if you don't know alot about the said product to begin with..


This is very true and the reason I research everything I use


----------

